# Suche eine guten Ersatzteilhändler für Cube kid 160



## gonno (15. September 2015)

Moin ,
ich suche eine guten Onlinehändler, der bisschen mehr Ersatzteile anbietet.
Restauriere gerade ein Cube Kids 160 für meine Tochter in Rosa/Pink und Weiß
Brauche :
weiße Reifen
pinke Sattel, Griffe, Kettenschutz, Klingel, Pedale
Kennt jemand einen Großen Onlinehandler mit breiten Angebot für Kinderräder? 
Danke Gruß Gonno


----------



## KIV (15. September 2015)

Moin Gonno,
Ich bin da sehr skeptisch, ob Du die Teile bei einem einzelnen Händler so bekommst.
Und selbst wenn, Du wirst vermutlich eine große Bandbreite unterschiedlicher Farbtöne von rosa über pink bis violett erhalten.
Was spricht gegen dezente Farbtupfer, zB Bremszüge, Klingel, Pedale in Kombination mit schwarzen Teilen? Weiße Reifen sehen nur neu gut aus...
VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (15. September 2015)

Weiße Reifen sehen wie schon gesagt in "neu" nur gut aus und zusätzlich sind es bescheidene Gummimischungen, die ich nicht unbedingt bei wenn auch nur leichter nasser Fahrbahn fahren möchte.
Was spricht gegen gescheite schwarze Reifen mit Straßenprofil?


----------



## KIV (15. September 2015)

PS: Hier gibts Einiges in Farbe und buuuunt..: http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/fahrradteile-kinderfahrrad/


----------



## Floh (23. September 2015)

Jagwire Schalt- und Bremszüge gibt es in tollen Farben: Hot pink z.B.





ODI Ruffian Griffe gibt es auch in pink. Hier gilt aber ähnlich wie bei den Reifen, sieht nur neu gut aus.


----------

